# USB Network Device problem



## opc0des (Jul 18, 2009)

hi all..

i used USB network device to connect internet and use DHCP, but when try to configure it..it cannot work.

when i attach the device appears this


```
cdce0: <vendor 0x07b2 product 0x5101, class 2/0, rev 1.10/1.01, addr 2> on uhub3
cdce0: faking MAC address
cdce0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
cdce0: Ethernet address: 2a:6b:88:1f:00:00
```
 
i think my device is working so i just edit /etc/rc.conf and addition one thing


```
ifconfig_cdce0="DHCP"
```

reboot, but still cannot use internet
??

thanks for any help..


----------



## aragon (Jul 18, 2009)

What does "ifconfig cdce0" show?


----------



## opc0des (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks aragon for helping me..
it already fix now..i just need to change MAC address


----------



## opc0des (Jul 19, 2009)

umm..sorry for double post..how can i change thread prefix to "solved"??


----------

